# RMS Edinburgh Castle, Pretoria Castle and Pendennis Castle



## tnuag

Having sailed on all three of these vessels, I am trying to find plans with a view to building models of these great vessels.

Can anyone assist please?

Neil


----------



## Chris Isaac

Try sending a PM to "shipbuilder".
He builds excellent models and is ex Union Castle


----------



## tnuag

Thanks - I am new to using PMs - maybe a stupid question but how do I do it?


----------



## Shipbuilder

No need to - here I am(Jester)
Brown, on & Ferguson, Glasgow can supply modelmaking plans for _Edinburgh Castle_. _Pendennis Castle _ plans are at the Ulster Folk And Transport Museum, Northern Ireland, but when I was last in contact, they couldn't supply plan copies because they hadn't been catalogued. Things may have changed since then. Here is model of _Edinburgh Castle_ that I built a number of years ago. I sailed in all three ships as well!
Bob


----------



## Old Se Dog

Shipbuilder said:


> No need to - here I am(Jester)
> Brown, on & Ferguson, Glasgow can supply modelmaking plans for _Edinburgh Castle_. _Pendennis Castle _ plans are at the Ulster Folk And Transport Museum, Northern Ireland, but when I was last in contact, they couldn't supply plan copies because they hadn't been catalogued. Things may have changed since then. Here is model of _Edinburgh Castle_ that I built a number of years ago. I sailed in all three ships as well!
> Bob


 interesting i have just got copies of ships - or should i say tug plans - in pdf format - of the old [email protected] tugs - they are fairly big 25 mb - from a source in glasgow - not sure if its the same people ? - you may ask - what is the link to union castle - reply - how many pictures of union castle - show the mail boats sailing - with the assisting tug - loads - thanks for sharing - the attached is a deck plan of the h sawer tug


----------



## Shipbuilder

A lot of plans at Glasgow are with the Business Archives, and some more at the Mitchell Library. Usually very expensive nowadays.
Bob


----------



## Old Se Dog

thank you for the feedback


----------



## old mariner

deleted


----------

